# DIY co2 with aquaclear 20



## krazeeboy (Jul 27, 2009)

hi i recently made a diy co2 with the stickied instructions on this site. i put in 2 cups of sugar with 1 tea sp yeast and water in a ocean spray container. my question is i connected the tube in the back of the aquaclear hang on filter there is a hole that feeds right into the impeller is this ok?

another question is i have a 10 gallon tank moderately planted right now with HC and java moss and the co2 counter is going off constantly with bubbles comin out at around 3 bps. the return water from the filter is a waterfall over the surface agitating the water would it be okay too much/less co2 for my crs tank? i also see the return water giving out alot of tiny co2 bubbles im guessing spewing all over the tank. also noticing there is new moss growth all over the tank and the crs are swimming very nicely


----------



## clearleaf (Oct 4, 2008)

from what I understand there's very little possibility that DIY CO2 will be able to produce enough CO2 to cause stress to fish. Could be wrong, but that's what I've read. I suppose if you had multiple bottles going in a small tank, that might be another story. 

I'm not completely visualizing what you mean by 'the hole in the back'. I rubber-band my hose to the intake-tube of my Aquaclear. I just make sure that the end of the hose is right at the intake, and it draws the bubbles up and through the impeller. Don't have a bubble counter, but growth is night and day difference than when I don't have the yeast concoction going.

what I mean is, if growth is good - then you're doing something right.


----------



## krazeeboy (Jul 27, 2009)

do you have an aquaclear 20 too? what i mean is open the lid of the aquaclear, right down where the intake tube connects to the impeller next to it there is a hole about the size of the tube. i connected the tube there. open yours and see for yourself. i must be doing something right for the plants but i guess i will have to buy a drop checker to check how much co2.


----------



## krazeeboy (Jul 27, 2009)

also would the return water from the hang on aquaclear be too much surface agitation which will in turn exchange too much co2 with oxygen?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

If the water in the tank is kept up there is some sheeting action across the top of the tank, but a simple addition of a piece of plastic at the outlet of the AC filter will direct the returning water downward so the dissolved CO2 is forced deep into the tank, and is pretty well spread out through the middle area.


----------



## ghengis (Jun 11, 2008)

Diana K said:


> If the water in the tank is kept up there is some sheeting action across the top of the tank, but a simple addition of a piece of plastic at the outlet of the AC filter will direct the returning water downward so the dissolved CO2 is forced deep into the tank, and is pretty well spread out through the middle area.


I like that idea, that is just brilliant!


----------

